# Has Your Dog Tried Himalayan Chews?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I just ordered 2 Himalayan chews from Helping Udders because the price was right and they donate a percentage to rescue. A lot of other vendors sell them online, too. I've seen the chews at the specialty pet food stores but they are way too expensive there. I'm giving them to Gibbs and my parent's golden for Christmas. 

Did your dog like the chews? About how long did it take them to consume?


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Took Roxy about 2 hours of chewing the very large one. 
BTW she loves them!


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hee- yep, I'm holding one back for Christmas now. I got the 7.5 ounce at Best Bullys once before- it lasted Lucky forever. I finally found the last inch or so when raking leaves this weekend and tossed it. (Started out 6-8 inches long.)

He loved it. It's slightly messy (small crumbs in bed) and I kept looking around trying to figure out who was burning leaves until I figured out it has a hint of a smokey smell to it once really really goobered on. But as long as it lasted, was well worth the $$. Way outlasts a braided bully stick for my guy, and it's not for lack of chewing on.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It didn't last long enough for the price for me to get it again. The dogs didn't seem to enjoy it much more/less than the other chews we've used....

so we're fairly indifferent with it!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm really anxious for them to arrive....though I did tell myself that I'd wait until Christmas to give them to the dogs.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

I got Hazel one...it lasted less than an hour  The lady at the pet store (Hairy Winston) said it should last 30 days...yeah right


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I tried theses chews yesterday that I ordered from Clean Run, but Tally, Copley, Finn, and visiting pup Elliot are kind of lukewarm about chewing them.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I just ordered 2. I liked it that the fat content is very low. I'm always looking for low-fat treats and chew options for Daisy after her episode with pancreatitis awhile back.

Thanks, CC. I"ll let everyone know what Miss Daisy thinks about them


----------



## daisysmam (Sep 5, 2010)

Daisy loves them but as others have said, they are too pricey to give all the time. I'm not sure if some are harder than others because sometimes she can go through one pretty quick and other times she'll get 5 or 6 hours of chew time. I guess maybe it depends on how agressively she's chewing. I wish they were cheaper


----------



## PattyU (Aug 6, 2014)

Are these chews ok to give a puppy? My Bodie is 3 months and no chew toys seem to keep his interest, though he loves to chew on sticks and would put a hole in the couch if I let him. So it's not as if he doesn't like to chew, nylabones and things like that just don't keep his interest. I'm thinking something that he can chew on and ingest might work better.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Are they too salty? That's my concern. Cheese products are always salty. I've never bought Himalayan Chews. We give elk antlers and occasional low-odor bully sticks.


----------



## PattyU (Aug 6, 2014)

According to the manufacturer's website the amount of salt used a "negligible" and is just used to enhance the chew's flavor. I can't find actual amounts though. 

For the antlers, does the dog ingest them, or are they just another version of an inedible chew toy?


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

Lucy loves these and they come highly recommended by our puppy class trainer. She also said the last bit can be microwaved on 45 seconds and then cooled it puffs up and they can eat it all very cool. These take Lucy a long time to eat and one of the few things vet said was ok.

I was cautioned that while antlers last long they can be very hard on the teeth and even chip them. That being said we use both the Himalayan and antlers for chewing our Lucy is 13 weeks old.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

They were giving out smaller pieces at Petsmart one day and I took one home - the rep said to microwave it and then give it to a dog- it only lasted maybe 15 minutes, and I worried it was salty but tasted it myself, and it didn't taste salty.
I'd feel like I couldn't leave the dogs out with it, unless I watching them.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I've tried them. Two days later they vomit up pieces. Won't do it again. However, if you have small pieces left put them in the microwave for 15-30 seconds. They poof up like popcorn. Let them cool and give them to the dogs.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max was so obsessed with it, I had to take it away from him or he would have consumed the whole thing in one shot. At $20 each, that's a pretty expensive one day snack. I did the microwave thing at the end - it was pretty neat the way it poofed up. The whole thing lasted about 5 days, only because I kept taking it from him. 

So yeah, he loved it, but I can't afford them!


----------



## PattyU (Aug 6, 2014)

I just ordered some on Amazon -- a 3 piece multipack for dogs under 65 lbs -- for $22. The one I bought in PetSmart -- single piece for dogs under 30 lbs -- was $13. BIG DIFFERENCE! 

Although Bodie is still under 30 lbs, the website says it's ok to give bigger chews to smaller dogs, the chew will just, in theory, last longer. Bodie definitely likes it, but will only work on it for 30 or so minutes before he gets up and thats when I take it away. I know they are expensive, but this is the first thing that will hold his interest long enough for my husband and I to have a moment to just relax on the couch, or eat dinner in peace, so, for me, the cost is worth it!


----------



## GoldenLove88 (Jul 25, 2014)

The himalayan chew last about 1 - 2 hours depend on dogs. It last longer than bully stick but it a little messy because there are alot of tiny shredded pieces on the floor.


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

Lucy is much like Bodie she needs something to chew sometimes and will chew this for a bit and then leave it alone. We have had ours for a number of weeks . She did drop it and it broke in 2 pieces but both pretty big. We also just ordered a 3 pk off the internet for $22.


----------

